# Combo/SuperDrive



## ipodfrench (18 Janvier 2004)

Coucou,
je suis un étudiant aimant l'informatique et qui a de plus en plus envie de switcher, ayant l'impression que c'et un peu n'importe quoi côté PC et ayan vu toutes les performances et l'ergonomie du système Mac.
Ya un sujet où on évoque déjà ça mais où est pas bien expliquée la différence entre les 2 lecteurs.
Combo grave les DVDR et CD RW, Superdrive aussi à ce que j'ai pu comprendre.
Alors c'est quoi fondamentalement la différence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Bravo pour ce site super bien fait, et souvent mis à jour!


----------



## Soba (18 Janvier 2004)

Euh .. ben déjà bienvenue à toi ... et je te souhaite un bon switch !
Alors : 
- Combo : Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
- Superdrive : Lecteur/Graveur DVD-R (je sais pas toutes les normes) et CD-RW

Voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc le combo ne grave pas les DVD !


----------



## McBuffy (18 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue sur le forum

Rien ne t'empêche de le poster dans l'autre sujet, ça allait avec l'autre sujet. Par contre les combo ne gravent pas de DVD la différence :
Les lecteurs combos gravent et lisent des CD et lisent les DVD
Les lecteurs superdrive gravent et lisent des CD et gravent et lisent les DVD.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

on en parle juste en dessous


----------



## Omega (18 Janvier 2004)

Pas de modérateurs pour fermer ce sujet ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Omega a dit:
			
		

> Pas de modérateurs pour fermer ce sujet ?



tu parait bien presser !!


----------



## Omega (18 Janvier 2004)

Je crois bien que tu es modérateur macinside alors pourquoi remettre a demain ce que tu peux faire de suite ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Omega a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que tu es modérateur macinside alors pourquoi remettre a demain ce que tu peux faire de suite ?



je vais ce que je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh SMG


----------



## woulf (18 Janvier 2004)

Omega a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que tu es modérateur macinside alors pourquoi remettre a demain ce que tu peux faire de suite ?



Parce que tu verras qu'en général on ne ferme que les sujets polémiques/prise de tête/etc. 

Là le sujet mourra bien de lui même, s'il fallait fermer illico tous les sujets inutiles ou auxquels il a été répondu, euh y'aurait plus grand chose d'ouvert et Macinside n'aurait même plus le temps de poster au bar


----------



## Omega (18 Janvier 2004)

Ne t'inquetes pas Woulf , je connais très bien les forums


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Smg !!


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrai quoi, pourquoi on le laisserait mourir ce sujet !

Et c'est quoi tout ces mystères de gens qui ont 15 posts et qui connaissent "très bien" les forums ?
Alors puisqu'un assassin réclame la mort de ce gentil sujet, je dis "il faut sauver le gentil sujet" !!!

Pourquoi tant de haine ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : bienvenue sur MacGé !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (22 Janvier 2004)

Pour la différence de prix Combo/Superdrive, le graveur externe est une solution à étudier je trouve


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Janvier 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Pour la différence de prix Combo/Superdrive, le graveur externe est une solution à étudier je trouve



Oui, mais alors plus de compatibilité avec iDVD, si ce n'est le DVR-S606 je crois...


----------



## chagregel (23 Janvier 2004)

C'est toujours le meme probleme avec le superdirve, il y a les plus et les moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans les plus de l'externe tu as aussi la vitesse, en general c'est des 4x alors que l'interne est un 2x.

Le seul truc c'est que depuis que j'ai un superdirve (1 mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'ai gravé plus de DVD que de cd...


----------



## Mulder (23 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Dans les plus de l'externe tu as aussi la vitesse, en general c'est des 4x


Et bientôt 8x.


----------



## koquille (23 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de moteur de recherche pour vérifier si un sujet à était traité.
Un peu de tolérance pour ceux qui arrive sur le forum.
De toute façon si cela vous agace, rien ne vous oblige à répondre.


----------



## Mulder (23 Janvier 2004)

bah ça alors. J'avais même rien dit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben si j'avais su je serais pas venu.


----------



## nantucket (23 Janvier 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu verras qu'en général on ne ferme que les sujets polémiques/prise de tête/etc.
> 
> Là le sujet mourra bien de lui même, s'il fallait fermer illico tous les sujets inutiles ou auxquels il a été répondu, euh y'aurait plus grand chose d'ouvert et Macinside n'aurait même plus le temps de poster au bar



Allez pour le fun : UP !


----------

